# Where to retire in Florida: Bradenton, Palm Harbor, Dunedin Tarpon Springs..HELP please.



## miaval44

Hello! I'm looking to purchase in a smaller 55+ community within a fifteen minute drive to a beach.  The "must haves" are a large pool (for lap swimming), condo fees around $550/month or less, in-unit washer/dryer and either a ground floor unit or must have elevator.   I have a scenic river-view in my current home; I notice a lot of 55+ communities on-line made up of double-wides on lots; although the homes themselves are nice I'd like to avoid that.   I am completely open to any ideas and suggestions.  My price range is between $50K-$125K.  I appreciate your thoughts and consideration most sincerely, looking on a map doesn't tell me much!


----------



## oldman

Check out Sabal Springs in Clearwater. There are many small condo communities in that area. A good fact to keep in mind is a "rule of thumb" that the closer you are to the water, the higher the price.


----------



## joanjenn

Take a look at the villas or midrises in Green Dolphin in Tarpon Springs. I have a villa with 3 br, 2 full baths on one level w washer/dryer in garage. 1.3 mi to Sunset Beach on the Gulf and Howard Beach. Prices and HOA fees are exactly in your range. Close to hospital and golf course on Alt19 & Meres Blvd. Small heated pools in complex but I joined Total Fitness about a mile away that has heated Olympic size lap pool, free if you have Silver Sneakers or Silver & Fit. Nice safe community. Tarpon is still a working port, nice and low key w great seafood. Great restaurants, shops, galleries, entertainment.


----------



## miaval44

Thanks oldman, will do!  I appreciate your input.


----------



## miaval44

Thanks joanjenn, sounds like the type of place I'm looking for; I'll follow up.  I like the idea it is walking distance to the Beach.  I'm a big seafood fan as well. I'm surprised by the number of foreclosure properties in the areas I'm looking at, but I'm happy housing prices are very affordable.


----------



## AZ Jim

It's not a rule or anything like it, but when a person signs up here it is smart to introduce yourself on the Introductions board.  That way we all get to know you and you us.  I'll say welcome here but, with so many other forums on the site only a few see you here.  https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/15-Introductions


----------



## itsjustme

Hi:   Lap pool is a tall order for most communities that I know of and yes, the closer to the water and further south you are the more you pay.   We spend our winters here http://senatemanorestates.com/  a 55plus community, no pets and no motorbikes.  It's the best maintained park I've every seen for the low monthly maint. fee.  The closest beach is about 20 mins. away and quite small, the better beaches are further away, we go to Anclote River Park in Tarpon Springs regularly.


----------



## oldman

itsjustme said:


> Hi:   Lap pool is a tall order for most communities that I know of and yes, the closer to the water and further south you are the more you pay.   We spend our winters here http://senatemanorestates.com/  a 55plus community, no pets and no motorbikes.  It's the best maintained park I've every seen for the low monthly maint. fee.  The closest beach is about 20 mins. away and quite small, the better beaches are further away, we go to Anclote River Park in Tarpon Springs regularly.



Any sink holes in your area?


----------



## itsjustme

oldman said:


> Any sink holes in your area?


Not that I know of.   They've had a sink hole in Holiday which about 20 mins. south of Port Richey.


----------



## oldman

It is well known that the farther north on 19 one travels, sinkholes become more prevalent. I remember the man from Seffner that while in bed fell in a sinkhole some 50 feet deep and was never recovered. I think that was in 2013.  Seffner is just east of Tampa.


----------



## caregiverrelief

When you are looking for a retirement home, you should consider avoiding steps, look for wide doors, bathrooms that are accessible  if you need a wheelchair. We are living longer, but, not necessarily healthier. The largest growing segment of the population is over 90 years and beyond. So, look for housing that will support you as you age. Most areas, even the over 55 communities were not but by aging in place specialists- so there are things lacking. It is the home environment that will help you to age in place- high toilets, bars in the bathroom, lever door handles not knobs, keyless entry, light switches that are lower, so, if you are in a chair you can reach them. I know that all this may sound silly to you, but, you never know when something unexpected will happen. You need to be ready.


----------



## Kathy G in MI

We winter in Venice, FL, an hour south of Tampa. Stay at a place called Circlewood. It's a bunch of villas (maybe 400 to 500) and it is about 4 miles from the Gulf of Mexico. 2 pools, but not Olympic size, but we do have people who swim laps. Our villa is 2 bedroom, 2 bath, family room, living room and kitchen. No golf carts or motorcycles allowed. But, it is not 55 years and up, but there are only maybe 2 or 3 families in there that are younger. We rent and our owners are not 55, probably in their 40's and not ready to retire. We hope to rent from them for the next 20 years until they are ready to retire!
Oh yeah, fees are $200 a month. Look it up on Google maps. It is set up in circles, really great for walking and a very active club house, library, excercise room, pool table room, hot tub, shuffle board, horse shoes, etc.
http://circlewoods.net/property4sale_list.asp
Almost forgot, DH walks on the beaches and collects sharks teeth. Venice, FL is the shark tooth capitol of the world!


----------



## itsjustme

Not sure if this requires a new thread or not so will continue here.  Our Florida community is an over 55 no pet park which is a Fair Housing Act Exempt Community.   Over the last winter people have been bringing in dogs which they say are emotional support animals (not guide/service dogs) with doctor's documentation etc. which we know can be easily obtained.   This is tearing our community apart as some feel we do not have to accommodate emotional support animals as we are exempt from the Fair Housing Act.   IMO that exemption only allows us to limit people by age, but so far have been unable to confirm that, we've had no reply from the board members so far.    

The lawyer has said it would cost a fortune to fight it legally and we probably wouldn't win, however, I'm wondering if any Florida natives here have any experience with this situation.


----------



## Butterfly

itsjustme said:


> Not sure if this requires a new thread or not so will continue here.  Our Florida community is an over 55 no pet park which is a Fair Housing Act Exempt Community.   Over the last winter people have been bringing in dogs which they say are emotional support animals (not guide/service dogs) with doctor's documentation etc. which we know can be easily obtained.   This is tearing our community apart as some feel we do not have to accommodate emotional support animals as we are exempt from the Fair Housing Act.   IMO that exemption only allows us to limit people by age, but so far have been unable to confirm that, we've had no reply from the board members so far.
> 
> The lawyer has said it would cost a fortune to fight it legally and we probably wouldn't win, however, I'm wondering if any Florida natives here have any experience with this situation.




Why do you feel that the dogs are a problem?


----------



## itsjustme

Butterfly said:


> Why do you feel that the dogs are a problem?


The majority of people in our park voted years ago to not allow pets in the park for various reasons and it is in our rules, if people want pets they can choose another park.    My question is really about the law and being a Fair Housing Exempt community.


----------



## Victor

I like St. Petersburg. Many wonderful beaches there. A touristy place though.


----------

